# Problems with pc audio Crackling and poping



## SkullFox (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi guys!!

I need some help...

I've looked everywhere on google and in the forum and I can't find anything like this.

I'm very frustrated at the moment.
Whenever I'm listening to music (Winamp or Windows Media Player) or watching movies (Windows Media Player or Classic Media Player), the sound does these small pop and/or cracks every few random seconds. 

-I've tried changing configuration from 5.1 to stereo.
-I've tried changing bit depth and sample rate.
-I've tried changing from speakers to headphones.
-I've tried changing from direct line to Optical.

I also use a audio enhancement software called Breakaway, changed all configs including buffer sizes and then I bypassed the software and shut it down but still I hear the damn things... I don't know what to do more....

Nothing solves it.

My speakers are the Logitech Z5500.


----------



## newlife (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you tried uninstaling and reinstaling/updating audio drivers


----------



## Frenzic (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, I had the same issue on my old Asrock M3A770DE motherboard and heard that Spread Spectrum being disabled mite have been the cause (although i enabled it and still had the problem) but just a thought have you disabled it in the bios? Spread Spectrum has something to do wtih EMI (Electromagnetic Interference) "The Spead Spectrum function reduces the EMI generated by modulating the pulses so that the spikes of the pulses are reduced to flatter curves. It does so by varying the frequency so that it doesn't use any particular frequency for more than a moment. *This reduces interference problems with other electronics in the area*"...Frenzic.


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2012)

Could be a grounding issue? Not sure exactly how to solve this or how to identify it, though. Maybe the onboard audio just sucks (if you're using that) so try getting a cheap sound card?


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll try the Bios Spread Spectrum, then the to the drivers... 
The thing is... that they are the latest HD audio Realtek drivers...

Thanks for the help... was so frustrated that was not thinking very well...


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 13, 2012)

Re-check all the connections (power, audio, controller, etc.)
Does it do it with no audio being played?
Move any wires or devices that are in very close proximity to the components and wires of the speaker system for testing.
Try a different player and/or codecs.
Try a quality EMI/noise filter.
Download LatencyMon ( it actually does more than just latency checking) and read these pages first:  Using LatencyMon and LatencyMon documentation and articles: Introduction

If you can't narrow down the cause you may have to RMA them, that is, if you suspect them to be defective.
See this FAQ at Logitech:  My Z-5500 speakers make popping sounds

Audio noise can be hard to track down sometimes... hope you get it solved.
And, keep us updated.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2012)

normally noise issues its best to get a sound card to avoid them.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> normally noise issues its best to get a sound card to avoid them.



If the EMI is coming from inside the case, an improperly shielded sound card might still let it through. Also if its come off of the power supply and its distortion in the 12v rails then you're going to get it from every device that is susceptible to it, which would include just about every device plugged into your machine (unless the input is filtered and buffered.)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If the EMI is coming from inside the case, an improperly shielded sound card might still let it through. Also if its come off of the power supply and its distortion in the 12v rails then you're going to get it from every device that is susceptible to it, which would include just about every device plugged into your machine (unless the input is filtered and buffered.)



past experience with this issue has always had a sound card be the solution, there is so much noise a motherboard puts out and if the audio on that board is getting that noise, well there is no way to fix it. Besides most integrated ports are value add features anyway especially audio.


----------



## erixx (Sep 13, 2012)

Wait. In the past it would get away when going from onboard to pci audio, or from pci audio to onboard audio.... this drove me mad during a year.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2012)

erixx said:


> Wait. In the past it would get away when going from onboard to pci audio, or from pci audio to onboard audio.... this drove me mad during a year.


----------



## SkullFox (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey thanks for all the help...

problem solved...

it was the damn HD drivers from Realtek... I kept cleaning and installing the most updated, but it turned out that the windows drivers are better...

I just cleaned everything and re-started let windows install its own drivers and the sound was OK.... hahaha...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2012)

SkullFox said:


> Hey thanks for all the help...
> 
> problem solved...
> 
> ...



u lose hd tho. id report it to realtek


----------



## Frenzic (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it 'kind of' sorted m8


----------



## D007 (Sep 20, 2012)

SkullFox said:


> Hey thanks for all the help...
> 
> problem solved...
> 
> ...



That's pretty much always what it is.. I've never had an issue with onboard sound.. Everyone does not need to run out and buy a sound card..lol..
My 7.1 surround runs just fine.. 
I bet you ended up installing multiple audio codecs/drivers, that conflicted or something..


----------

